# Smoking Elk this weekend



## berger (Aug 19, 2008)

This is my first post, though I have been gotten a lot of info from reading various threads throughout.

Getting ready to smoke some elk this weekend.  Not exactly sure what cuts we are going to get, but I can find out if it helps for getting suggestions.

Any suggestions on what temp I should be cooking at, what temp I should let it cook to, or a preference on wood?

I was planning on smoking with bacon over the top for the fat content, let the juices go.  Good idea or bad?


----------



## dingle (Aug 19, 2008)

Good idea with the bacon Berger. "Bacon Berger" now thats funny!! Seriously, that meat is lean so the bacon will keep it juicey.

When ya get a minute head on over to roll call and let us know a little bout yerself and what equipment yer using. Welcome to the forum anyways.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 19, 2008)

I haven't done Elk but if its anything like venison the bacon will help. A marinade may help also but I'm sure some others that have smoked it will be along to give you better advice then I could. Don't forget roll call and glad ya joined us


----------



## berger (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm not always the hottest coal in the fire...

Where is the roll call thing y'all are talking about?


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 19, 2008)

Here ya go then just start a thread and tell us a little about you and your smoker, experience and stuff

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...splay.php?f=47


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 19, 2008)

click on forums and it will show you all the different ones.  Roll call is a place to tell about yourself and equipment.  These folks will jump right in and help you out in anyway they can.  Enjoy and keep it smoking.


----------



## nymatt (Aug 19, 2008)

I did a venison roast with mustard and Jeff's rub and ended up with a worthless piece of dried out meat. The bacon may help you. Good luck!


----------



## erain (Aug 20, 2008)

welcome again to the forum, i see you did the roll call. glad to have ya on board. smoking elk or any venison for that matter requires a little care and attention. but for the time and effort put into getting this fine meat as well as the great results make it all worthwhile. venison(elk,deer,,moose,etc) has a very low fat content of which additional fat which may be added a number of ways, bacon strips,larding,cooking below a pork piece and letting it drip down on it, or simply oven roasting in same pan with a roast. however the most important factor IMHO is the internal temp. i also feel that with venison med equals well done ,med rare equals med, and rare equals med rare as compared to beef. one cannot over cook venison or "a worthless piece of dried up meat" will be the result. properly cooked you will have a juicey,tender piece of meat that no beef can compare to. it is no accident that french chefs use venison in all there award winning recipies. take a lil care and you will not be disappointed. i have seared steaks on hi heat and cooked roasts slow at 250 but always the internal temp is your guide. 135-140 tops.


----------

